# Singing Lessons Pay Off Again



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got this 1028 for a Song. Had to Replace Bent Impeller Shaft and Bearing. Needs some Cosmetics, but Runs Good. Those Singing Lessons are Paying Off!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

good score Jack, solid machine too.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

you should be able to carry a tune by now... god knows you get alot of practice!!!

Nice machine Jack!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Nice find. Can you post your singing voice here ??


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

must be one sweet tune


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

What song was it?

Looks like a real money maker.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Are you having a summer special on blowers this week?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

cranman said:


> Are you having a summer special on blowers this week?


No. I'll Wait 6 Months. I see you have a Few on CL.....


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

No calls for a month....I'm moving the herd this week to the summer pasture. I'll let the ads run out. FWIW...I've been having much better responses from Facebook..almost nothing from CL. I've got good inventory for next year at least!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Didn't Even Have to Sing for this Freebie! Owner Bought a New One. This Had a Broken Primer Bulb. Not My Choice of Machines, But the Price was Right! (Cran, I didn't have Much Luck Using FB,... or CL for that Matter...)


----------



## plbass (Dec 1, 2017)

I have the same 1028. doing a restore this spring.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

congrats on the score!


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

While there's no evidence (audio) of Jackmels's ability to carry a tune. We do know he can carry a snowblower. LOL


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry, Can't Share the Song....If I do, Everyone Will Be Singing it.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Sorry, Can't Share the Song....If I do, Everyone Will Be Singing it.


i know it .... same one got me an HS928 for $500 :wink2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> No calls for a month....I'm moving the herd this week to the summer pasture. I'll let the ads run out. FWIW...I've been having much better responses from Facebook..almost nothing from CL. I've got good inventory for next year at least!


after the winter we had last year some re-sellers were doing well starting as soon as august and september as people were axious for another big winter that never materialized. i am thinking the market will be flat until late fall or early next winter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Didn't Even Have to Sing for this Freebie! Owner Bought a New One. This Had a Broken Primer Bulb. Not My Choice of Machines, But the Price was Right! (Cran, I didn't have Much Luck Using FB,... or CL for that Matter...)


how the heck do you find these deals? do you advertise for them or is it just word of mouth if you have been doing this for a long time?

i understand if you don't want to divulge trade secrets. you can PM ( I'm 3000 miles away and not a threat:smile2


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> how the heck do you find these deals? do you advertise for them or is it just word of mouth if you have been doing this for a long time?


There is no secret to it. 
The tread title tells you......you need to take some singing lessons (and become a good singer)..... :grin::devil:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> There is no secret to it.
> The tread title tells you......you need to take some singing lessons (and become a good singer)..... :grin::devil:


Thanks a lot. I sing like Frank Sinatra and hardly ever fine good deals.

I did get a steal on a hs828 last month so can't complain.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> how the heck do you find these deals? do you advertise for them or is it just word of mouth if you have been doing this for a long time?
> 
> i understand if you don't want to divulge trade secrets. you can PM ( I'm 3000 miles away and not a threat:smile2


I have a High Traffic Location. Lots of Things Gravitate Here due to: Bitching Wife Wants it Gone, Scrap Guys Know They Get More From Me, Others Don't want to Bother selling, People Buy New instead of Repair,....You Get the Idea.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> I have a High Traffic Location. Lots of Things Gravitate Here due to: Bitching Wife Wants it Gone, Scrap Guys Know They Get More From Me, Others Don't want to Bother selling, People Buy New instead of Repair,....You Get the Idea.


get it. high traffic location.

i live in the woods. high traffic in ants.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> get it. high traffic location.
> 
> i live in the woods. high traffic in ants.


Only in the summer though....


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Must be something in the air lately, I've picked up 4 machines for $50 ea in the last 6 weeks. I wasn't able to pick up much all winter, than I've gotten these 4. Sucks to have to store until fall though, to sell.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Thats why you got them now.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Motor City said:


> Must be something in the air lately, I've picked up 4 machines for $50 ea in the last 6 weeks. I wasn't able to pick up much all winter, than I've gotten these 4. Sucks to have to store until fall though, to sell.


good for you.

what kind of machines? I assume they need work and will keep you a little busy. will pay off in next snowstorm.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> good for you.
> 
> what kind of machines? I assume they need work and will keep you a little busy. will pay off in next snowstorm.


They are MTD Variants. The red Craftsman are in really nice condition. As everybody is well aware the get pretty rusty over time.


----------

